
Turnbull’s memoir reveals there was no smoking gun to justify banning Huawei 5G - dlcmh
https://www.michaelwest.com.au/turnbulls-memoir-reveals-there-was-no-smoking-gun-to-justify-banning-huawei-5g/
======
mmerlin
Biased article because Xenophon (the co-author) is paid to shill for the CCP's
Huwai.

[https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2019/12/xenophon-
welcomes-h...](https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2019/12/xenophon-welcomes-his-
new-ccp-overlords/)

Huwai might be cheapest supplier for national comms infrastructure because
it's a "loss leader" playing the long game for the more lucrative foreign
political influence in the future.

[https://theconversation.com/huawei-and-the-nbn-beware-the-
lo...](https://theconversation.com/huawei-and-the-nbn-beware-the-long-arm-of-
the-ccp-6158)

Which makes sense if the CIA's claim is true, stating that the CCP military is
funding Huwai

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/04/20/cia-
offer...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/04/20/cia-offers-proof-
huawei-has-been-funded-by-chinas-military-and-intelligence/#7a75bfef7208)

